
Java-Stdlib-Bindings - based2
https://github.com/BlueGoliath/Java-stdlib-bindings/tree/master
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/java/comments/fmvf53/stdlib_allocfr...](https://www.reddit.com/r/java/comments/fmvf53/stdlib_allocfree_and_random_bindings_for_java/)

